# Jumping?



## Carly Rae (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

I LOVE to jump my miniature horses, That was all I loved to do until I was told that you can not jump a mini over jumps until they are 5 years of age, to NO exception should you ever jump a horse of any size over any sized jump until they reached that age. Is that true?

I loved to jump my little 3 year old filly, then I was told not to jump her any more because he was too young and my 15 yo mare wont jump she will just run through it  I never jumped my minis high, only what they were comfortable with, and I found it more enjoyable to just jump the jump with them. I only have a 3.9 year old filly, a 15 yo mare, a 1.8 year old colt and a 11 month old colt.

I could only find evidence of that with large riding horses, I couldn't find much on miniature horses and their jumping age. Is it all the same? I would love to start jumping my minis again but I wont until I know its safe.

Also if anyone has any ideas on easy home made jumps, Images would be great please let me know




I have made a jump out of 2 construction cones and a PVC pipe and I pound it worked great and you just have the end of the pipe just sitting so if the horse makes a mistake during the jump it will fall down easily.

Thanks


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 7, 2015)

Here in the States, the breed shows require the horse to be 3 years old to be shown in either the Hunter or Jumper class. The maximum height is 35", if I remember correctly. Now whether or not is physically and/or emotionally mature enough by that age is a WHOLE other story. Horses generally don't finish maturing until somewhere between 5 and 7 years old. So keep that in mind no matter what kind on work or play you and your minis are doing.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2015)

OK - ready to be flamed...

This is subjective to me. I'm not a vet, however, as a kid, student, young adult and instructor and trainer, I've worked with and WATCHED many, many jumping horses and ponies. I've also been in the Army and lifted weights and jogged/run.

What is important is building up muscles and bodies to deal with the "impact" of taking off and landing. In a case of mini horses, they aren't carrying weight BUT they are still taking off and landing. Years ago, it was believed that a young horse wasn't mature until 5 yrs of age. A couple of years ago, I remember a some info put out that that didn't happen until 8-10 yrs of age. I can not remember the source nor can I find if I saved it on my computer. That's MATURITY. It's still important to build up a horse - conditioning for stamina, wind & length of time that they will be worked.

A 5 yr old that has been conditioned since a younger age is going to be able to jump better for a longer time than a 10 yr old pulled out and just started w/o much conditioning.

That said, there is also the cumulative affect - both time during each session AND time as in years of jumping. Jumping is "pounding". It both strengthens and can tear apart/weaken the leg structure...

IF you sit out in a pasture w/ loose ponies/horses, you will see foals and yearlings (& others) bouncing around, jumping, bucking, rearing, taking up and doing LOTS of airs ABOVE the ground which they then land from. This isn't forced and their bodies/legs/wind tell them when it's time to quit. Some will run and naturally jump anything in their path - others will actually go around anything that presents itself in it's path (if he can) OR they will literally trip and fall (I learned years ago to avoid those babies for the type of riding I did - they just are not athletic enough for my needs AND they could easily fall on or with ME). Those that jump will naturally jump (and love it) and later they will jump when you ask them to. The ones that go around objects are the ones that never really like to jump - in hand, while lounged or while ridden.

The generally accepted ages for "working" or "training" a horse to jump is after they've reached 3 yrs of age and their knees have completely closed (like a soft spot on a human babies head). You still want to work with them - building their conditioning as well as training. Personally, I DO work with weanlings and yearlings - to go over objects. Sometimes that means they JUMP - they are not forced to jump and eventually they will step over or up onto the object if asked. I do some of that work in a circle - more so now than in years past due to MY AGE and CONDITION (not as young or as fit, LOL) - on a long lead or a lounge line. That "jump" work is not prolonged during a session nor every day. Since my current focus is not on jumping a full course these days (a minimum of 8 jumps, if I remember right), I only work over objects in a singular fashion...

When I was training jumping ponies/horses, we always started with cavaletti. That means starting with one pole on the ground that a horse is walked, trotted and cantered/loped over. They learn to jump, then step over it naturally. Once they aren't being silly and just lift their legs over it w/i stride, a 2nd pole is added. It is based on stride at first (you need to know the basic length of stride of your horse) - later you can change it up - to teach your horse to lengthen and shorten his stride. In larger ponies/full size horses, we often raised one side or the other of the cavaletti pole to teach them to lift legs/hooves higher, then put it up on a riser so it is same height all the way across. Then we introduced a jump either singly or at the end of a run of cavaletti. Young riders are taught to jump the same way - learning to balance over the cavaletti BEFORE going over any jumps. Then you can start adding in other jumps. It takes training/teaching time to build from cavaletti to jumps - it is a progression.

I have various pics of some basic beginning work but not much as when working with green ponies/young riders - it's more about paying attention than taking pics. I have other pics in other time frames/levels of training.

********

AS to what to use to build your jumps - ANYTHING!!

Here's 4x4s and buckets and cinder blocks. Same daughter, different young mounts in different years. Shetland is 51/2 years but has just started jumping. Arab mare is not quite 4 yrs and has also just started jumping. Both got cavaletti work before this stage and the Arab a LOT more after (the Shetland mare passed the following May).









a combination "natural" obstacle w/ several components depending on which way you go into it. Cupid is just turning 3. The foal is attached to his dam by a halter/belly rope and either has to walk or jump over the log. Here he is jumping - he is 2 months old. Later (same day) he stepped over it while still tied to his dam, and jumped when galloping and turned loose.











OK posting this - my computer is UNHAPPY...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is a pic of a weanling shet/hackney filly. Here is is JUMPING (and very nice form). Later she learned to calmly step - placing each leg/hoof between those poles. Its a combo of wood uprights (set on their sides here), wood & pvc poles and "the Block" - a cavaletti/jump training tool.






This mare is now 13 yrs old and is what's known as a "packer". She easily and HAPPILY "packs" children around hunt/jump courses. She is both a lesson pony and a show pony and is still worked over cavaletti and ground poles as well as jumping up to a 3'6" course - based on RIDER"S ability.

This 2 yr old Shetland is JUMPING off of an 8" platform. She is also now OLDer at 19 yrs of age. She too, can jump a log, jump into/out of water and canter a full course. She is also a sound and sane (AND fun) driving pony. The family currently leasing her is working her over cavaletti as their granddaughter learns to balance and ride over them...






.Star - cavaletti, cross rail, "oxer" - made from various wood poles and the styrofoam blocks gotten for no charge from Tractor Supply Company (used to support their small trailers in transport).














And over some PVC jumps at a different barn. The "standards" were pvc barn chairs...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2015)

a jump made from hay bales and cavaletti to achieve lengthening strides...









a permanent fence built from logs on a cross country course - could make one like this at home... This pony was started over cavaletti at 4 yrs of age, w/ knees closed and "mature". It was not a lot of work and rather in-consistent. I sold him at 6 yrs of age and he went right into a jumping program. He developed problems with his hocks w/i a couple of years. I don't know what all was done - do know that the owner(s) had to "retire" him from jumping by the time he was 9 or 10 yrs old... But he is still a dressage and pleasure riding pony now at 15 yrs of age and I'm trying to convince the parents of his rider that he should become a driving pony now!






and driving over some logs...






Jumping into and out of water - an old pool liner was set in the sand to build this "water jump"... This is a 38" tall shetland - the water isn't that deep!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2015)

over logs, water & barrels


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2015)

I have plans this summer to build some jumps using tires (several different ways), "banks" out of dirt for them to jump up and then back down, laundry detergent bottles and 2 liter soda bottles and coffee cans... Make that this fall - seems summer is "getting away".

You can make a jump for the minis out of pvc standards - google & pinterest are your friends and here are a couple of "different' ones that I found...





















and look at this!! A simple "cup" for holding the poles up for a jump!!! Wow, never thought of that one and I have lots of scrap just hanging out...






Pallets anyone? What a clever idea!! I know some who get pallets for free - I pay $2-7 per depending on size.






O and since we ARE talking minis - how about this one?


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amysue (Aug 7, 2015)

I have always started my babies as youngsters with ground work, desensitizing and even ground driving. The younger the weanling is when we start, the tighter the bond i have with this horse. Also, if always kept in shape, they look much better and condition easier than others. I have tried it both ways, leaving a weanling until the age of 3 to start, and starting 4-6 mos after weaning. I NEVER just make the horse jump, as without conditioning, practicing and building up to it, the potential to seriously injure the horse increases. As Paula noted, if they run, jump and buck in the field during turnout, why can't they jump small obstacles? . I am fully aware that youngsters growth plates are not fused yet, bones have not fully ossified until age 3-5...but if you teach the horse to jump safely, you have safe footing, you condition the horse properly and cool down correctly afterwards, you should be fine in my opinion anyway. I ALWAYS wrap legs with polos for jumping and use splint boots when lunging, EVERY horse gets warmed up before jumping, rubbed down with linement and cooled out after, regardless of age and conditioning. We start with just walking, then ground driving, then obstacles and poles, then cavaletti then small jumps. Our goal with jumping is not so much achieving height, but learning manners, half-haulting, approaching and recovering,maintaining gait, managing speed and listening to a handler. All of these skills greatly benefit youngsters and in my opinion greatly improve the horse's condition both physically and mentally. I have heard horror stories about youngsters getting injured while jumping, but I believe that if done properly, the benefit outweighs the risk. And personally, I do not like blanket statements of any kind because every situation is different.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 7, 2015)

I jumped my 4 year old. I would feel uneasy about jumping before 4 to be honest unless they were doing themselves.


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you everyone! Your replies were extremely helpful


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 9, 2015)

MORE pictures!!

I actually took these pictures in March 2014 while at a barn for a meeting of the ECMHC (East Coast Miniature Horse Club). I don't know all of the people, nor the horses or their sizes - I just took pics...



























Some more pics in a minute...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 9, 2015)

You can see other jumps behind this one and how they are laid out in/on the field.






And one last shot of a jumping horse practicing his form -


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 10, 2015)

Those are cool little tidy looking jumps and i could easily make them with my dads help



Thank you so much for the ideas, To have my minis jumping should I have them on sand? I think that would help with distractions and all. When I jumped my minis on grass they would jump then eat straight after haha. What's the best to have them jumping on, Dirt, grass, sand ect? Ill put some photos up when I get around to making some jumps


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2015)

I favor firm ground and recommend to be careful on sand. Make sure it's not too deep.

I've taken our ponies out of competitions (riding) for both too hard of an arena and too deep in sand. Too hard and they take a lot of pounding on their whole bodies. Too deep and they can end up with pulled, or worse, torn ligaments and tendons.

Just keep in mind how your legs feel while running beside your horses. Even when I was fit and running in the Army, i struggled w/ running in sand. Some arenas I barely manage to walk in, much less jog or run. If it's tough on you, I guarantee it's going to be hard on your horse's legs.

I hate to say it, but if your horses are "grazing" immediately after jumping you need to address your training/schooling techniques, not their jumping. You need something on their heads to prevent them from "getting away from you"... When schooling, no horse should be able to get away from you. You will need to figure out which head stall configuration works for you and your horses, but it doesn't sound like a simple stable halter is working for you.

Things i have used include a stiff rope halter with knots on the nose area, a flat nylon halter w/ a chain over the nose, a flat nylon halter w/ a chain wrapped at least once around the top noseband on the halter and a nylon halter with a chain under the chin. I've also used a bridle with a snaffle bit.

You will need to school them so that they know what is on their heads BEFORE they are jumped and they know that it's there. They also need to know how to respond to the cues you are using. Be careful with a bit - while all of these can cause injury - a bit can do a lot of damage if they yank away or you accidentally yank on them while jumping. Even when careful, you can tangle you own feet while running w/ them and go down yourself!

Training for instant response to whatever head gear you are using is your goal. After your horse is doing well, you can work on "free schooling" where they are loose and not on a line - and by then you shouldn't have them eating even while jumping/playing.

Find TargetMom's addy on this forum and go out to their website! She has lots of training info and videos showing in hand work with Minis and kids. Good written techniques, too!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2015)

Not jumping, but here is a chain over the nose used with children while they are learning to lounge the pony. I didn't need to use a chain, but w/o it - this pony drug this little boy all over the place and even would lift him off of the ground!






Yes, he's learning to send her over a mat (from or trailer) on the ground!






I'm giving him a hand here, as he was having some problems.






Here, I'm still giving him a hand. Ideally, if he is done asking her to move out, he should have dropped that right hand. I teach that when the hand at the horses rear is raised, they are to move forward &/or speed up. When they do what I ask, it's dropped. YOu can do that with your whip as well - raise it to ask for forward movement, speed or extension and drop the end of it when they do what you are asking.






Here he is sitting on her back while I talk to his brother about doing the same things. This wasn't too long after these boys had started lessons and the first time I worked w/ them on REALLY leading and lounging their mounts.






**********

Can you tell me which pictures this pony IS NOT paying attention to her youthful handler?

**********


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2015)

2 pics of his brother working with a slightly larger mare. In the first one, his right hand isn't raised high, but he's swinging the end of his line effectively and "Koalah" is listening to him and moving forward.






Here he has pointed at her hind quarters, and she has responded by stopping and facing him. From this position - he can call her in to him for a praising pet or a break, send her forward in the same direction or have her reverse directions.






and yes, even with training and correction - ponies can still be bad! I couldn't believe "Stuffy" liked this fern - she certainly wouldn't eat it out in any of our pastures. Maybe she's removing it because it's too tall and kept brushing her belly? I stopped this pair (she has a little rider on her back) and removed the fern from "Stuffy's" mouth. The too large pink "curb strap" under her chin and hooked to the bit can have a lead rope attached or a lounge line attached for lounging, jumping and in-hand work. I used it to hold this pony while this little student riding and learning to steer at first.

2nd & 3rd pics - she's working w/o grabbing grass!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2015)

Here are some halter pics w/ a chain under the chin - these are show halters, not every day halters - and we didn't use them much at home other than to acustom them to having them on and responding to the chain properly.











and one with the chain over the nose.


----------



## amysue (Aug 10, 2015)

All of my jumps are set up on grass because I feel that sand is too soft/sinky footing for taking off and recovering. Sinky footing is a bowed tendon or splint waiting to happen. Professional arenas have several layers of gravel and sand and clay to promote drainage and packing the footing. Just keep the grass mowed, as long grass gets very slippery when wet.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 10, 2015)

Paula is definitely a huge fountain of knowledge for all on this! Great photos and advice. I might also mention there are several DVD's available on training a mini for hunter/jumper. I like Patty Cloke's "Training for Hunter". You can get it online at several mini sites (mine came from Star Lake Tack). Though geared toward the show ring, the training process is the same for just "fun" too. Easy to watch and understand. My 9 year old niece picked up on the things instantly. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 10, 2015)

Paula is definitely a huge fountain of knowledge for all on this! Great photos and advice. I might also mention there are several DVD's available on training a mini for hunter/jumper. I like Patty Cloke's "Training for Hunter". You can get it online at several mini sites (mine came from Star Lake Tack). Though geared toward the show ring, the training process is the same for just "fun" too. Easy to watch and understand. My 9 year old niece picked up on the things instantly. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Carly Rae (Aug 12, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> MORE pictures!!
> 
> I actually took these pictures in March 2014 while at a barn for a meeting of the ECMHC (East Coast Miniature Horse Club). I don't know all of the people, nor the horses or their sizes - I just took pics...
> 
> ...


I Love this Idea! So clever Thank you!


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 20, 2015)

One thing I know I have found that works for jumps is the dog agility jumps for the larger dogs. Sometimes you can find them at a good price and not nearly as expensive as some of the smaller horse ones.


----------

